# I don't know guys, looks temping.



## fatbike (Jun 2, 2013)

I've seen this ad up and running for at least six months. Really?

http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/3829820140.html


----------



## sqrly (Jun 3, 2013)

Great quality photos there.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks like a Huffman compilation, you'd better hurry up and buy it though before another 6 months go by.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 3, 2013)

*looks tempting*

never heard of one,but it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## JOEL (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks fast.


----------



## bike (Jun 3, 2013)

*welll*

if you want the rarest--- most people have never heard of it


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 3, 2013)

I can't blame the guy for shaking during the pics...it's a lot of money he'll be getting. 
Chris


----------



## vincev (Jun 3, 2013)

If it were truly rare do you think it would sit there for 6 months?????


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 3, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I can't blame the guy for shaking during the pics...it's a lot of money he'll be getting.
> Chris




LOL! maybe its just blurry form his tears hitting the camera lens from knowing that he's never going to get his money back out of the bike.  Of course I don't really see how mentioning your purchase price does anything to help his cause of trying to get $1000 more than he paid?!?  Are we supposed to assume that he got a great deal on it?


----------



## fatbike (Jun 8, 2013)

Thats got to be it Brad.


----------



## bike (Jun 10, 2013)

*so rare*



vincev said:


> If it were truly rare do you think it would sit there for 6 months?????




that no one knows- and low line so no one cares- phantoms blubirds not nearly as rare but so much more desireable


----------

